# Dealership hacked 09' Black Subby STi w/ Gloss It



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Im really getting bored doing STi's but heres another one anyways...

Brand new 09' obsidian black STi. The car was dealer prepped and it seems they did a horrendous job, but of course I would expect nothing less :wall:

Overall the car was pretty well hacked, aside from the standard wash induced fine swirls were deep RIDS, holograms and even sand scratches, which could have came from the factory. Its bad when dealers prep cars that dont already have softee clears but when you mix dealer prep work with a soft clear coat , well thats just a recipe for trouble 

No wash process pics so straight to the correction work and as I like to say :

On with the detail...

After the wash and clay

RIDS and sand scratches under the infratech



















I took a quick video of the defects under the fenix LED to give you a better idea of the damage as it was difficult to capture everything on camera



I started with the hood as usual. The car was booked as a single step 80% paint correction detail but upon further inspection a 1 step would not have been sufficent to correct and finish the paint.

I landed on a combo which worked very well for this soft and in some areas sticky black paint

- Gloss It extreme cut compound w/ GI green pre-polymer polishing pad or yellow pp pad
- Menzerna PO85rd w/ GI pre-polymer blue finishing pad

GI "EVP" was used to prime the pads and extend the work time of both of the above products. I found that using the GI extreme cut w/a polishing or heavy polishing pad rather than a dedicated cutting pad helped to reduce the amount of swirls and holograms in step 1 alone, which of course made for easier cleanup later on when using the PO85rd. To make up for the softer foams used I worked the extreme cut for an extra minute or so to ensure i got as much defect removed as possible before the finishing stage.

This car did not receive a 100% paint correction process but in 2 steps I was able to achieve about 95% pc which I was very pleased with.

Some sun shots and 50/50s after 2 IPA wipedowns





































Before










After




























Notice there are about 3 fine RIDS which were not removed (to me those are the difference between a 95% and a true 100% paint correction job)










While the sun was out I took some shots of the rest of the car which was, well ,less than stellar...



















Some more 50/50 shots and video of the car back in the garage under the Fenix LED (awesome on metallics) and Infratech










Before










After










Another video this time a "real time" 50/50 under the fenix

(yes my house phone was ringing, sorry about that... definately had my nerd ear protection on so I probably did not hear it )



The hood after finishing and an IPA wipedown










Hello :afro:










The front fenders of this car were a little curvy for a larger pad and I wouldnt have gotten a smooth breakdown so in spite of working against the clock I opted to use a 4" GI pre polymer pad w/ the GI 3" BP to polish the area completely without skipping on the contours










I dont really know how this happened but the owner informed me it came from the dealership. I switched out the polishing pads for a 4" GI white fast cut foam pad and compounded the mirror using the extreme cut and again finished with 85rd on a GI blue finishing pad

Before










After.. far from perfect but a little more presentable, I did not feel comfortable wetsanding the paint on the mirror so using my better judgement I left it be










This panel required 2 passed w/ Extreme cut to correct at a 90-95% level

before










Under the fenix and camera flash again










Passenger door panel under 3 spectrums of light to help show the defects (Fenix LED, Infratech and camera flash)










after under same spectrums of light










85rd working on the rear bumper, I had a little fun when jeweling










Under the fenix










I usually turn the lights down in my garage to spot defects a little easier, so heres a minimal lighted photo of the rear bumber










And now with all the lights on and no flash after finishing










Working my way around the bumper I came to a little problem area the owner informed me of. Some very deep scratches were filled in with a tocuh up stick at the dealer, since paint was clearly removed from the area and underneather the touch up paint was bare metal I decided to simply tape off the area and only polish around it to prevent further damage.

the chips which were poorly filled in are highlighted










After the car was fully finished I applied the LSP and finishing touches.

LSP of choice:

Gloss It Signature gloss sealant x2 applied w/ Flex 3401 and a 100ppi pad
Gloss It Concourso gloss topped over the signature by hand
GI gloss enhancer wipedown

Trim was treated with GI TRV dressing

after application w/ foam sponge










Meet my new best friend btw, rubbermaid utility cart! I just load up all the products I need for the task at hand and simply wheel this bad boy around the vehicle with me... now no more products or towels ending up on the floor:headbang:










Outside to do the final wipedown and trim dressing

TRV










Some last before and afters...



















Before










After w/LSP










And finally some final shots (excuse the blur in the upper righthand corner, my lens had some QD mist on it and it blurred some of the shots)













































































































While waiting for the owner to arrive I pulled it back inside




























and the only after pic where the blue on my lens had no effect on the car itself










Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed :thumb:*


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Great job as usual.

Your ear defenders still make me laugh though when they appear in the pics.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Great work :thumb: 

perfect finish and looks great :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks like a new car should


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looking much better, great job


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Wicked Work*

Absolutely stunning, a truly wicked finish. Like you said, just a pain that it arrived in such a state, almost unforgivable.

Nice :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

I still can't believe that some cars arrive in such a state, but it turned out nice!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful results!!! :argie:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

What a mess the dealer made of that!

Stunning finish


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks great. Couldn't help but notice smudging on the camera lense (RHS) on the after shots.

You did a nice job on those nasty swirls :buffer:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice work dude, although that is shocking dealer prep! My car ain't even that bad and its 4 years old!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Superb job. What was that light source you used. Fenix? Any links mate?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Some really good 50 50's. Great work, Gloss it polish's are starting to get popular and seem to give really good correction, I think I'd better invest in some.:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Superb job. What was that light source you used. Fenix? Any links mate?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100353&highlight=swirl+spotting+torch

http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/index.html

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90421


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks stunning. It amazes me that a dealer would allow a new car to be driven away looking like that, shocking!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy crap!! I was seriously impressed with the reflection shots in the garage (definate "OMG!!" moment. Really good turnaround on that one dude.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

lovely job mate,i do like the second to last photo the best.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

great results there, cant beleive the dealer could let a brand new car go out in that condition!


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow... great turnaround from, how a dealer could let a car leave like that is shocking.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, with stunning results!:thumb:

Starting to like the look of the new Impreza too!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Impressive work as always :thumb:


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

:doublesho I had to re-read the post to see if it really was new. It looked like a 2nd hand car! I think I'm quite fortunate with my car (09 reg), which arrived 100% swirl free :thumb:

Nice to see you taking your health and safety seriously too, and wearing the ear defenders :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Advanced Driver said:


> :doublesho I had to re-read the post to see if it really was new. It looked like a 2nd hand car! I think I'm quite fortunate with my car (09 reg), which arrived 100% swirl free :thumb:
> 
> Nice to see you taking your health and safety seriously too, and wearing the ear defenders :thumb:


Im a young guy, no need to start with bad habits! 
:thumb:


----------

